# Feeling & seeing movement in pregnant mare



## garyo (Nov 21, 2010)

We have four mares we think are due in the spring. The repro. vet was supposed to come ultrasound but had to cancal due to a colic emergency & we haven't een able to reschedule yet. Anyway, when they stand still, especially when eating you see a lot of movement in the lower belly back towards their rear legs. I really want these mare to be pregnant so I have pushed at the part that is moving and I perceive it as pushing back. All four mares have gained bellies. They are all previous mothers so they already had a bit of a bag. Can someone please tell me how they feel for movement, when, where etc. Thanks,

Ruth


----------



## Eagle (Nov 21, 2010)

My mare are so hairy already that it makes it very hard to see or feel any movement. I had 3 scanned last year and was told that only 2 were pregnant well I had 3 foals this year and all within 2 weeks of each other so this year I have decided to save my money and wait and see. I have started to measure their tummy's with string to see if they grow.

good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 21, 2010)

We ALSO aren't going to waste the money to have them ultrasounded we had 5 mares ultrasounded last year, said everyone was prego..and this was when they were all suppose to be 8-10mo's prego, and vet said all 5 were prego, WELL guess what *1* had a baby!



...I also would LOVE to know, but we did wee-foal last year too and it said they were prego, and only the 1 had her foal...LAST year was the first time we have had this happen though.


----------



## Tucker (Nov 21, 2010)

What I do is wait till there about 5 1/2 months along.after they eat or drink water put hand flat up under ther belly right before you get to teats.you will feel thugs hard ones enough to know its a baby not guts.it may take a few trys but thats how i have done it for years been right every time good luck its a wonderful feeling.


----------



## barnbum (Nov 21, 2010)

While the mama is eating dinner, place your hand in front of her udder--press firmly. Talk to the baby, he/she will answer back.

Written years ago by KBSantoro:

_The woman rests her head on top of her mare, breathing deeply that intoxicating horse smell. Then her hand slides slowly under the mare's furry belly to let her know it's there. The hand slides back a bit into position..... "Where's the baby?" she asks the gently bulging side. Pause. "Where's the pretty baby?" The face of the owner is serious as she concentrates on any feeling from the firm furry underside of her princess. Suddenly! A grin pops as the kick is felt. The baby has answered "Here I am--right where I'm supposed to be." They both think "I can't wait to meet you." The woman thanks her precious mare for allowing her the privilege of feeling the miracle within. _


----------



## supaspot (Nov 21, 2010)

assuming the mare is due april/may by christmas you should feel something ,if you put the flat of your hand gently but firmly on their belly a few inches in front of the udder and you will feel what I can only describe as a flutter , as the pregnancy progesses you will feel definate kicks , foals are creatures of habit and usually move / sleep at the same time each day , so try different times , often during or just after feed time is good or if mums been for a trot around


----------



## garyo (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies. The first one could foal as soon as mid January. She is either pregnant or she ate one of the exercise balls I have in their paddocks. When she eats you can see the area near her udder and out to the sides move. The other three are due as late as May but they are definitely round and have no fat pockets up on the shoulder, etc. I can feel exactly as you describe on them. We took one of them with us to the ACLF the other day to visit and when she was standing and being petted by the elderly resident the view from behind transformed from round to a triangle with the flat side on the bottom. It reminded me of when I was pregnant and the baby would decide to go sideways. I guess I am just afraid to get my hopes up as three of them would be our first foals from our two AMHA World top ten stallions. The other one is a repeat breeding with the 2007 AMHR Get of Sire Champion and Produce of Dam Reserve Champion we have and love.

Ruth


----------



## Joanne (Nov 22, 2010)

kayla221444 said:


> We ALSO aren't going to waste the money to have them ultrasounded we had 5 mares ultrasounded last year, said everyone was prego..and this was when they were all suppose to be 8-10mo's prego, and vet said all 5 were prego, WELL guess what *1* had a baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...I also would LOVE to know, but we did wee-foal last year too and it said they were prego, and only the 1 had her foal...LAST year was the first time we have had this happen though.



Oh my, that is awful. You need to have a talk with your veterinarian or find a new one. That is not good.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 22, 2010)

Great topic Garyo. I am off to touch some tummies.


----------



## weerunner (Nov 22, 2010)

I've always been able to feel the foals kick around day 190-200. The kick is a good solid thump against your hand and is very definitely not gas. I usually start to see movement around day 250 or more. My mare that is due in March has had lovely hard kicks for a month or more now. My only foal due for next year.

amanda


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, I would think before that it would be pretty hard/impossible to feel movement before 190. 6-7 months along is when I've felt movement.


----------



## madmax (Nov 23, 2010)

This is what I have done for years and it has worked 100% for me in confirming pregnancy with multiple mares:

If it has been a little over 5 months since the mare's last breeding date, I take my stethescope and listen to her belly about where her belly button would be. You are listening for the foal's kicks. The thumps from the foal's kicks are unmistakeable and easy to discern from gut sounds.

Works best at a quiet time, say evening in her stall while she munches her hay, also after she has had a drink of water. Patience is required! You might have to try this several times to catch the right moment. The further along gestation, the louder the thumps.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Nov 23, 2010)

My mares are due as early as February 3rd and I can feel foal movement very easily and have been able to do so for about a month or so now. . .they should be a maximum of 212 days and a minimum of 141 days. I pasture breed through three heat cycles and let nature take it's course, although I am 99.99% sure all the mares took in May, as was the plan because after May's heats for all the mares, I've never witnessed them back in heat.

I'm blessed to have a boss that let's me take off work to get all the foals on the ground so thats not a problem either!


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 23, 2010)

madmax said:


> This is what I have done for years and it has worked 100% for me in confirming pregnancy with multiple mares:
> 
> If it has been a little over 5 months since the mare's last breeding date, I take my stethescope and listen to her belly about where her belly button would be. You are listening for the foal's kicks. The thumps from the foal's kicks are unmistakeable and easy to discern from gut sounds.
> 
> Works best at a quiet time, say evening in her stall while she munches her hay, also after she has had a drink of water. Patience is required! You might have to try this several times to catch the right moment. The further along gestation, the louder the thumps.



Hmm, thank you for this tip. Now, I must try it.


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh my! I am waiting patiently to see if Jasmine is preggo. I believe she is but only time will tell. I haven't checked to see if I can feel movement yet but, her attitude speaks volumes to me. First of all no interest in that hunk who lives across the fence. Does not want Ariel to come up and get my attention. She just snaps at her and bites her to make her go away. This will be her 6th foal and her baby carrier area has enlarged a bit is now looking like a sling under her to hold the foal. I have not looked for movement yet or felt for it. She is right now at about 5 mos so still a ways to go before I would expect to feel a foal. In the past I have always noticed the movement while the mare is eating as at the same time they are feeding the foal. But they need to be further along to see it.

I hope every ones foaling this next year is uneventful and all are born happy, healthy, and sassy.


----------



## jbrat (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello all ,

We have a mare who is suppose to be in foal due late march, she does not look preggo. I've been babying her and rubbing her belly and I swear during her evening feeding I feel movement, can feel the gut sound(gas)too, but a smooth rolling and/or thump feeling - Being a mother myself I remember that feeling when preg. my boys. I think I have myself convinced she's pregnant. But she sure doesn't look it. Hoping for the best



It will be the first baby born on the farm in many years





Should she have an obvious belly by now? We have geldings that look alot more pregnant then her,lol.

Thanks - I was glad to find this thread.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 23, 2011)

After a "false" pregnancy in 2007 (mare was US in foal and must have lost it) AND feeling what we were sure was foal movement, we now do a WeeFoal 120 test in late winter. This inexpensive do-it-yourself urine test will tell you if the mare is pregnant, based on something the fetus produces and not hormones the mare produces. No more waiting and wondering.


----------

